# What is the average width of a headband/Ear warmer?



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

I saw ear warmers/head bands on line from different designers like Calvin Klein for between $25 and $40 or more. I figured I could make those so I designed several different cable patterns. I'm working on another one now. 

My question is; What is the average width of a headband/ear warmer supposed to be. What would be a good size. I have never worn one so I don't really know what would look best. The ones I made are about 4" wide but my sister says they should be less wide. My problem with that is that I can't do a pretty cable in a panel smaller than what I'm making. Any suggestions?


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

I really like your head bands. Would you consider sharing your pattern?


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi, I made one and it was 5-1/2 Inches wide. One person thought it was too wide and the other thought it was just right. I wear it and it is fine. So I think the ones you made look just right.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Some of the patterns I've seen show a narrower section at the back of the head that doesn't have any patterning on it. I'm currently working on one like that for a friend and am attempting to make one for my granddaughter using the cable patternthat is on some fingerless mitts that I made for her. I'm combining two (or maybe three) different patterns do do that one. Does than make me a designer or just an adaptor?


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Finer yarn would make it smaller.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Style and optimum width often depend upon if the object is to keep warm or show off a hairdo.


----------



## karenreed (May 12, 2014)

You're definitely designing your own project. And I'll bet the professional designers use the same process to wow us.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I am making my GD one that's 5 inchs,Cable up the middle,


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

Cathryn 2ed said:


> Style and optimum width often depend upon if the object is to keep warm or show off a hairdo.


I'm sending these to Indiana and they are to keep warm. I did think this was a good size. Using worsted weight yarn, I can make a panel that is 12 to 15 stitches. That gives a nice amount of stitches to play around with different cable patterns. I think they are fun to make. I have made a twisted cable one but everyone's favorite is the plaited cable that is on the one in my picture. I am making a pink one for a little girl and it's slightly less than 4" wide. I hope it isn't to wide for her head. I tried it on and it's perfect for my head. I have an average size head I think..LOL


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> Some of the patterns I've seen show a narrower section at the back of the head that doesn't have any patterning on it. I'm currently working on one like that for a friend and am attempting to make one for my granddaughter using the cable patternthat is on some fingerless mitts that I made for her. I'm combining two (or maybe three) different patterns do do that one. Does than make me a designer or just an adaptor?


I don't know but I do that all the time. My Ear warmer pictured here is sort of a copy of a Calvin Klein one I saw on line. I looked on line for a cable pattern that looked like the one on the Calvin Klein one. I then wrote out a pattern and tried a couple of times till I got the right amount of edge stitches and the cable to fit in the space. Does that make it my own design? I don't know!


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

ics said:


> I really like your head bands. Would you consider sharing your pattern?


It's a very easy pattern. I used worsted weight yarn and #6 needles. I picked out a cable pattern. In this case it was a cable I found in a book. I then figured out that I could do 2 repeats and added 3 garter stitches on either side to make a border then I added 2 reverse stockinette stitches on either side of the cable. So you start the design with the cable and add as many garter stitch and reverse stockinette stitches to make around 4". Very easy. I measured around my head over my ears and made it a bit smaller. I think this one was 16" long. You can use a provisional cast on so you can have a seamless band but that's not necessary. A regular seam will be ok.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I was thinking smaller yarn, maybe a sport weight instead of worsted.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I was thinking smaller yarn, maybe a sport weight instead of worsted.


I don't necessarily want to make them smaller, I just wanted to know what an average headband is in the stores. I looked on line and the ones for sale are around 4" but not all of them state their measurements which I think is odd. You would think that if someone is selling something, they would give the measurements. That's why I was asking about the "average". I like 4" for my head but I don't know.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

I love them, pattern is very nice and I think the right width, the only thing I would change is to make it narrow in the back as you don't really need that width behind your neck. You could start from the center of your neck in the back then add on to make your beautiful cable pattern then after going over your ear decrease so it matches other side. This way I would think it would be more comfortable to wear. But I think your patterns are really nice.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

We just went headband shopping for a nine y/o. (she was in between games in a soccer tournament, so Nana did not have time to even think about making something.) There were several different widths to choose from. Some were more narrow, but I think they were meant to just be a headband worn for fashion. I don't think you have to make them any smaller. If they are for warmth, as you stated, you would want them to be wide enough to adequately cover the ears. I think yours is beautiful, and well done.


----------



## mary.parker (Sep 5, 2013)

What is the best length of headband?


----------



## Toby (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Beatlesfan,

I live in northern Indiana and it's been bitterly cold and windy here this past week. 

I have a 4" reversible headband (it's actually doubled) that I knitted for one of my daughters years ago and she didn't wear it - lucky me! So, I've used it for the past 3 winters and it has been wonderful. I either wear it as is, or when I'm at the dog park and the wind is just awful, I wear it under my jacket hood.

Guess my point is, for an adult, 4" seems just right to me.

Whatever you decide, your pattern is lovely.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## mary.parker (Sep 5, 2013)

What is the length of your headband (circumference)Thanks, M. Parker


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

That is cute and the perfect size for an ear warmer. What cable pattern did you use. I don't recognize it.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

ilmacheryl said:


> Some of the patterns I've seen show a narrower section at the back of the head that doesn't have any patterning on it. I'm currently working on one like that for a friend and am attempting to make one for my granddaughter using the cable patternthat is on some fingerless mitts that I made for her. I'm combining two (or maybe three) different patterns do do that one. Does than make me a designer or just an adaptor?


Definitely a designer!


----------



## Dweir (Apr 19, 2013)

I just made a couple with chunky yarn and they were about 4 inches. I think is is perfect!


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

NanaG said:


> We just went headband shopping for a nine y/o. (she was in between games in a soccer tournament, so Nana did not have time to even think about making something.) There were several different widths to choose from. Some were more narrow, but I think they were meant to just be a headband worn for fashion. I don't think you have to make them any smaller. If they are for warmth, as you stated, you would want them to be wide enough to adequately cover the ears. I think yours is beautiful, and well done.


Thank you.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

mary.parker said:


> What is the length of your headband (circumference)Thanks, M. Parker


I don't know why but different yarn needs a different length. I was surprised about that but I think it's how stretchy the yarn and/or the design is. I have made 4 so far and it has varied from 17" to 19" so far but my actual head size over my ears is 23".


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> That is cute and the perfect size for an ear warmer. What cable pattern did you use. I don't recognize it.


The one in the picture is called Plaited cable in the design book I found it in. I was at the library and I made a copy of the page so I could have a reference because I liked the seemingly random look of the cable pattern.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

Toby said:


> Hi Beatlesfan,
> 
> I live in northern Indiana and it's been bitterly cold and windy here this past week.
> 
> ...


I was born and raised in NorthWest Indiana so I know how cold it gets! I now live in Arizona where it's nice and warm. My family still live in Indiana though. I send them things that I make because I really don't need mittens and things here but I still like to make them.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

Dweir said:


> I just made a couple with chunky yarn and they were about 4 inches. I think is is perfect!


How did you keep the design within 4" with chunky yarn? What design elements did you use?


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> Some of the patterns I've seen show a narrower section at the back of the head that doesn't have any patterning on it. I'm currently working on one like that for a friend and am attempting to make one for my granddaughter using the cable patternthat is on some fingerless mitts that I made for her. I'm combining two (or maybe three) different patterns do do that one. Does than make me a designer or just an adaptor?


That sounds like a great idea because I noticed that my head band sort of folds up in the back of my neck. I have to figure out how to make it narrow and still keep the pattern going. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

mary.parker said:


> What is the best length of headband?


I measured my head (which I think is average) around and over my ears. I got a measurement of 23" so I made a headband that was 20" but it was too big. So now I just keep trying it on stretched out. So far depending on the yarn and the design I have made them from 17" to 19". They need to be snug so they stay on your head. If you use acrylic yarn, they probably won't shrink. If you use a natural fiber, you should make a swatch and wash it to see how much shrinking it does before you make the band.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I was thinking smaller yarn, maybe a sport weight instead of worsted.


I was trying to use up some of the yarns in my stash and most of them are worsted weight so that's what I seem to use most of the time. I don't want to buy anymore yarn until I have used up some of my stash.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

I googled CK headbands and found this one, which looks identical to what you have so beautifully knitted-please note the price - $45.00 - and it is exactly the same or thereabouts as yours. Love the color choice of yours and the work is beautiful. I think living where they do, they will thoroughly enjoy the warmth of both the width and the chunky yarn chosen !


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Beatlesfan said:


> The one in the picture is called Plaited cable in the design book I found it in. I was at the library and I made a copy of the page so I could have a reference because I liked the seemingly random look of the cable pattern.


Okay. Thanks I'll check it out. It is different.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

BARBIE-s said:


> I googled CK headbands and found this one, which looks identical to what you have so beautifully knitted-please note the price - $45.00 - and it is exactly the same or thereabouts as yours. Love the color choice of yours and the work is beautiful. I think living where they do, they will thoroughly enjoy the warmth of both the width and the chunky yarn chosen !


I just finished these two. The grey one is made with Soy yarn and is so soft!


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

I need to make me a little label with my name on it. I see the Calvin Klein ones have a little metal piece and the other ones I've seen have a little fabric label that looks really cute. It could be a design element. It can just say "Sonia" on it.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

BARBIE-s said:


> I googled CK headbands and found this one, which looks identical to what you have so beautifully knitted-please note the price - $45.00 - and it is exactly the same or thereabouts as yours. Love the color choice of yours and the work is beautiful. I think living where they do, they will thoroughly enjoy the warmth of both the width and the chunky yarn chosen !


Thank you. Do you think that was was hand made or machine made? I can't tell but the cable looks sort of flat.


----------

